# Acreage in the Ozarks



## PnB (Jun 11, 2020)

My wife and I are on the hunt for our spot of land and seeking advice and seeing if anyone out there knows of some places. Our max budget is probably about 250k. Though 200k would be better. Particularly if it is totally raw land.1 Seclusion is a high priority. Water and timber are more important, obviously. Flowing water would be preferable. As well as some degree of mountains. We are looking for a minimum of 40 +/- acres but are wanting as much acreage as we can get (so long as it meets the relevant parameters). No HOAs. No covenants, etc. 

Access to power is not important. We are going off grid. Some degree of accessibility to the property is preferred. It doesn't have to be great. I'm willing to clear land as needed and we have AWD. 

We are currently living in Oklahoma and looking most heavily in the Ozarks. Largely because it is easier to go see properties but we aren't 100% sold on any particular state. We also really love the Rockies but the water (and often timber) issue has us leaning away from them. Unless someone knows of one hell of an oasis out there.

Additionally, we do plan on having some livestock. Mostly chickens and the sort but also some sheep, as my wife is one hell of an artisan and works mosly with wool. Possibly some alpacas as well. 

Any thoughts, advice, suggestions, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, y'all!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Let your fingers do the walking initially - online.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I like United Country realtors that I have dealt with.


----------



## PnB (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh, my fingers have walked cross country a few times over. We are going to go visit some spots in the next few months, plague depending. 

Top choices currently are Arkansas and Vermont. The former largely because it is so convenient to us and meets our parameters (Vermont is my personal top but the wife hasn't ever been there). 

I'm more literally trying to see if people know of acreage for sale in their areas. Stuff that isn't on Zillow (landandfarm.com is better). Or, if they have some relevant advice that perhaps we had not thought of. Perhaps a hidden gem in a state that is mostly off our radar. Anything really. I've seen just about everything the internet has at this point though and growing up, the best spots were always the ones a friend just knew about. 

Thanks for responding! Happy 4th!


Wolf mom said:


> Let your fingers do the walking initially - online.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There are for sale signs in the Alton/Thayer area of southern Missouri.


----------



## PnB (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks!


Alice In TX/MO said:


> There are for sale signs in the Alton/Thayer area of southern Missouri.


----------



## BirdWatcher2477 (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm also interested in purchasing 5 acres in the Ozarks, anybody have an opinion on this area for a small homestead? The one thing that steers me away from this area is that Missouri is the meth capital of the country?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pretty much is that. Ticks are BAD, too.


----------



## BirdWatcher2477 (Sep 21, 2020)

Those nasty ticks can carry lyme disease too!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There are several tick diseases indigenous in Missouri. I know several folks that had one or the other.


----------



## BirdWatcher2477 (Sep 21, 2020)

My name is Dave, nice to meet you Alice. Overall do you enjoy your life in Missouri, or would you rather be somewhere else?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have an older home in Missouri that has been fixed up. I normally live there part of the summers, but this year has been messed up because of the Covid virus. I have wonderful neighbors who are looking after it while I am in Central Texas.

Overall, yes, I love the time that I do spend in Missouri. Spring and autumn are especially marvelous. When I purchased the property, I said, "I finally have my hills, rocks, and trees." I have 40 acres, the house, an 1800s era log barn, and a couple of other out buildings.

Gardening there is done TOTALLY in raised beds. The native soil is too rocky for gardening. Guessing when the last spring freeze is going to happen requires purchasing started plants (tomatoes, peppers, etc.) There are native blackberries all along the roads and in some of the wooded areas. We have improved berries by the garden.

Deer and turkey are plentiful. I have a neighbor who brings his children to hunt on my place. 

There is a water well for the house and a lagoon septic system (which I had never heard of before I moved there.) It's basically a small pond downhill from the house, and the septic lines from the house flow into it. It is screened from view by trees.

The ticks are HORRIBLE first thing in the spring, taper off through the summer, and disappear again after a good killing frost.

We used to get more snow in the winters than we do now. We do get the occasional ice storm in the winter. 

Recreationally, there are trails to hike and rivers to canoe. Some fishing, but not a lot.

Culturally, there are usually two Ozark Heritage events per year in West Plains, and more within driving distance. One also draws pioneer re-enactors and jumping mules and fantastic music. The other doesn't have mules. There are other local music venues, if they haven't been put out of business. Car shows used to happen a couple of times per summer. 

A favorite activity is attending auctions. Because land and homesteads sell slowly there, most times granma's farm is put up for auction with everything in the home and barn up for bidding. I just received an auction notice, so those are still going on. I have met some great folks who have become lifelong friends at auctions. 

Taxes are VERY LOW. Unlike Texas, the county taxes tractors, trailers, etc., but it's still reasonable.

If you are looking for a place, you need to consider several things. Don't plan on finding a job there, as there aren't many. Decide how far away from a doctor and hospital you want to live. How far down a gravel road do you want to be? Will the road be passable (due to the steepness and mud) if it rains a LOT or ices over?

Because it's in the country, you will see mice, pack rats, chipmunks, raccoons, wasps, snakes, wood chucks, and all sorts of critters. If those scare you, don't go.

Be aware of the New Madrid Fault. Don't buy too close to that. I have purchased earthquake insurance, which isn't very expensive.

Be aware of flood zones.

Find out where the local fire department is and how long they would take to get to your house.

Join local organizations, go to church and school events, and DO NOT TELL THEM HOW THINGS WERE DONE WHERE YOU USED TO LIVE. Smile and wave at EVERY car that approaches you on the two lane country roads, and it doesn't matter if you know them or not. If you don't wave, you will be the uppity foreigner.

Meet your potential neighbors before you buy. Keep an eye out for meth mouth.

See if you can find out where the old guys have coffee every morning. Go be a fly on the wall and listen. Barber shops are good for that tactic, too.

Do NOT talk about your neighbors in town if you are mad at them. Whoever you are talking to is probably their sister in law. Or cousin. Or ex.

Introduce yourself to local law enforcement. Have a good conversation. Be aware that it is possible that one member of the department is selling drugs or fencing stolen property. Just one of those things, so watch how many personal details you disclose.

Daggummit, now I need to get up there. Soon. Maybe for the fall color.


----------



## BirdWatcher2477 (Sep 21, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I have an older home in Missouri that has been fixed up. I normally live there part of the summers, but this year has been messed up because of the Covid virus. I have wonderful neighbors who are looking after it while I am in Central Texas.
> 
> Overall, yes, I love the time that I do spend in Missouri. Spring and autumn are especially marvelous. When I purchased the property, I said, "I finally have my hills, rocks, and trees." I have 40 acres, the house, an 1800s era log barn, and a couple of other out buildings.
> 
> ...


Wow, you are amazing! I'm 36 years old, from Iowa and looking to buy 5 acres so I can build a small cabin. Southern Missouri is on my list of places to live along with Arkansas and Tennessee. I'd be willing to look after your home if that interests you? I'm a self taught carpenter and have built two tiny houses on trailers, so I'm always looking for odd jobs. I also love old tools as flea markets and auctions are the best place to find them. I really respect the Amish as well because they are true craftsmen who can build furniture with hand tools, and I love how the women sew their clothes and take care of their children. My problem with Tennessee is way to many people and bumper to bumper traffic, but it's very beautiful! I think with this pandemic, land is going to be very scarce!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It’s interesting to try to figure out the impact of Covid on the economy and real estate. People are fleeing cities in California, fleeing the fires, etc. A large number of folks nationwide have moved home to live with parents. I am not sure if the rest of the movers will have funds to buy property when they get where they are going.

Thank you for the offer to look after the house. I have tried that twice, and it didn’t end well either time.


----------



## BirdWatcher2477 (Sep 21, 2020)

I appreciate your honesty, I really wouldn't want anybody outside of my family living in my home either, to many things can go south. I was just in Montana and people are flooding into Bozeman buying your average 3 bedroom cookie cutter house for $500,000! I can't compete with that, I'm a poor country boy.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It’s interesting to try to figure out the impact of Covid on the economy and real estate. People are fleeing cities in California, fleeing the fires, etc. A large number of folks nationwide have moved home to live with parents. I am not sure if the rest of the movers will have funds to buy property when they get where they are going.
> 
> Thank you for the offer to look after the house. I have tried that twice, and it didn’t end well either time.


I'm just curious to see what a 1800's log home looks like. Got any photos?


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

I live in the Southwest Missouri Ozarks. I'd be glad to share what I've learned of the area having lived here pretty much for the last 32 years.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Lots for sale here in Vermont, the yuppies are snatching them up quick though (and paying a mint for them). If you don't like cold and dark and winter, I'd head for the Ozarks. Summers are lovely though, especially here by the lake.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm originally from New England, (Storrs, Connecticut) I love it there but the cost of EVERYTHING is too bloomin' expensive.

I worked on a dairy in Randolph Center for awhile.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 21, 2017)

I found my dream permaculture Paradise where I've been for about a year now. Please follow my link as I do get a kickback in partial payments. hope that's not a violation of the forms turn terms of service. I have paid off one of my acreages in fall and have a deed on the way and I'm making monthly payments on the other acreage. 



Invalid Discount Coupon


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Check out Kentucky, believe it or not. Western Kentucky is begging for new workers. I don't know too much about the Eastern part of the state other than they have lots of mountains.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> Check out Kentucky, believe it or not. Western Kentucky is begging for new workers. I don't know too much about the Eastern part of the state other than they have lots of mountains.


The OP stated that the area of focus is the Ozarks. 

Again, are you selling land there? You jump on these Missouri threads and badmouth the state like crazy. Not too obvious. <rolling my eyes>


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Never badmouthed Missouri. Read carefully. Just stating the facts that I've been to Missouri quite a few times. Stating that they now have feral hogs pretty much the southern part of the state. I also am aware that the Missouri Department of Conservation isn't doing their jobs. I have multiple friends who have witnessed what the MDC is not doing and doing.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh the OP asked for info. They got it. Simple as that. The economy is much better in Kentucky compared to Missouri. I'm even considering visiting the state myself since I have a brother living there. Cheers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There are NO feral hogs in my area of south central Missouri. False information = bad mouthing.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TedH71 said:


> Oh the OP asked for info. They got it. Simple as that. The economy is much better in Kentucky compared to Missouri. I'm even considering visiting the state myself since I have a brother living there. Cheers.


Just doing a little browsing and most every recent study from 2018 thru 2021 that I read shows Missouri is rated higher than Kentucky in growth and wages.
Maybe you have a link to something regarding your statement.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> Never badmouthed Missouri. Read carefully. Just stating the facts that I've been to Missouri quite a few times. Stating that they now have feral hogs pretty much the southern part of the state. I also am aware that the Missouri Department of Conservation isn't doing their jobs. I have multiple friends who have witnessed what the MDC is not doing and doing.


" TedH71 replied to the thread Help us to find homestead land in MO.
I would choose Kentucky over Missouri any day of the week honestly. Go check the state out first."

"TedH71 replied to the thread Owner Financed Land for Sale in Missouri! - 40+ Acres w/ Complete Instant Owner Financing. That area is overrun with feral hogs now. If the hog you're pursuing runs on to the federal owned forests, you're in legal trouble. Only way is to trap them and if you use dogs (like I do) be very aware where the dogs go because they can go over your land into federal land real easy. MDC is doing a very terrible job trying to eradicate hogs. Feral hogs is a cash cow to them now."

Certainly not affirming. Saying you wouldn't live here, boldly and falsely asserting that there are issues with feral hogs as though the state is overrun with them... I've read the stories about the MDC. They're one-sided and have an agenda. 

So yeah, you badmouthed MO and you passed along false information.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

“In general, *feral hog* numbers are relatively small and thinly scattered across the state.”

“If you encounter a feral hog while hunting deer or other game, shoot it on sight. Feral hogs may be taken in any number throughout the year.”









Feral Hogs in Missouri: Damage Prevention and Control


Feral or wild hogs (Sus scrofa) have become free-ranging animals in some locations of the state, and their numbers continue to grow not only in Missouri but throughout portions of the Midwest, West Coast and southeastern United States. Because of their destructive feeding habitats and potential...




extension.missouri.edu


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> There are NO feral hogs in my area of south central Missouri. False information = bad mouthing.


Notice I never said feral hogs are bad to have. I like hunting them with dogs and with traps because that's what I used to do in Texas before I moved to Kansas. The fact is Missouri has over 100k feral hogs. Mostly in the southern Missouri area. They are moving up north. Sooner or later, Missouri will be full of hogs. MDC (Missouri Department of Conservation) is trying to trap them all. Traps don't work for several reasons: feral hogs get trap savvy really quick, a lot of them can climb when they want to, terrain can prevent a proper trap from being put in locations where it's rocky and kind of mountainous. MDC lies out of their mouths saying they'll get them all. The problem is to keep them in check you have to take out 75% of the hogs to keep it at an even number, believe it or not. MDC only caught 10,495 hogs in 2019 (the most recent records they're willing to give out) and Missouri has over 100k. That's barely even 10% of the hogs that Missouri has! MDC is preventing people from harvesting feral hogs on state and federal properties in Missouri under the mistaken belief that they can trap them all. No. Traps catch the young and the dumb while the dogs get the trap savvy aggressive boars/sows. Keep in mind, the 100k hogs is a conservative guess. I guarantee you there's more than 100k hogs in Missouri right now. I have been member of several Missouri hog hunting/dogging forums on FB and they all say the same..increasing number of hogs every year and they're showing up where they never existed before. Hogs breed 2 times a year and sometimes 3. That's a lot of babies and those babies start producing around 6 months of age.

Personally I would buy properties with hogs on them because I know how to handle the hogs. That's just me.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So where are you getting your information that Kentucky is rated better economically than Missouri?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> Notice I never said feral hogs are bad to have. I like hunting them with dogs and with traps because that's what I used to do in Texas before I moved to Kansas. The fact is Missouri has over 100k feral hogs. Mostly in the southern Missouri area. They are moving up north. Sooner or later, Missouri will be full of hogs. MDC (Missouri Department of Conservation) is trying to trap them all. Traps don't work for several reasons: feral hogs get trap savvy really quick, a lot of them can climb when they want to, terrain can prevent a proper trap from being put in locations where it's rocky and kind of mountainous. MDC lies out of their mouths saying they'll get them all. The problem is to keep them in check you have to take out 75% of the hogs to keep it at an even number, believe it or not. MDC only caught 10,495 hogs in 2019 (the most recent records they're willing to give out) and Missouri has over 100k. That's barely even 10% of the hogs that Missouri has! MDC is preventing people from harvesting feral hogs on state and federal properties in Missouri under the mistaken belief that they can trap them all. No. Traps catch the young and the dumb while the dogs get the trap savvy aggressive boars/sows. Keep in mind, the 100k hogs is a conservative guess. I guarantee you there's more than 100k hogs in Missouri right now. I have been member of several Missouri hog hunting/dogging forums on FB and they all say the same..increasing number of hogs every year and they're showing up where they never existed before. Hogs breed 2 times a year and sometimes 3. That's a lot of babies and those babies start producing around 6 months of age.
> 
> Personally I would buy properties with hogs on them because I know how to handle the hogs. That's just me.


Even as you deny that you're dissing MO, you continue to do so.

SMH.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Too much time on his hands, and now he is entertaining himself. He is an articulate troll.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

GTX63 said:


> So where are you getting your information that Kentucky is rated better economically than Missouri?


I had to ask my brother and a few friends who live in Western Kentucky if the info I got was true. My brother isn't internet savvy as I am but he did say that one of the reasons he moved to W. KY was due to the economy and the fact that his father in law is from the area. My other friends have repeatedly said yes. They say it's mainly due to the fact that there are more jobs available and not enough people living locally to fill the positions. I've been offered some jobs that pay very well compared to where I currently live in Kansas. I am considering moving for a year to see how it turns out.

For more info go here:Kentucky City Enjoys Booming Economy Amid Pandemic As Rest Of Country Reels









This is the only city in America where unemployment is actually down


The small city of Owensboro, Kentucky, has been extremely lucky in this recession. While the rest of America deals with unprecedented job losses, Owensboro has actually seen its employment numbers tick up.




www.cnn.com













Hiring Slows as Owensboro, Ky. Development Wave Ends | St. Louis Fed


Economic growth in the Owensboro MSA has spurred local investments. Some see rising house prices as a positive sign; others are concerned about rising rents.




www.stlouisfed.org





I also am considering Louisville simply because they have jobs and are bigger therefore they have more places/rental homes compared to Owensboro. The only reason I've not moved there to Kentucky yet is because I'm supposed to undergo some foot surgeries and it'll be covered by my wife's insurance. Once the surgeries are working and enabling me to recover from my severe plantar fasciitis which I've had for the last 3 years (I've had everything done to my feet including PT, specialized shoes, etc and nothing's working), I am wanting to work at a job where I would be possibly standing up all day. I was in extreme agony at my last job before being placed on furlough then finally laid off.

As for me being a "troll" how so? I'm just telling you facts. I'm not preventing you from selling your properties in Missouri. All I am stating is facts. Now this will be my last post about any of this. Again, my apologies.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am not selling properties. Pony isn’t selling properties. You just appeared to be denigrating an area that we love, based on inaccurate information.

We took umbrage.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am not selling properties. Pony isn’t selling properties. You just appeared to be denigrating an area that we love, based on inaccurate information.
> 
> *We took umbrage.*


Rightly so. And we're not giving it back!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

TedH71 said:


> I had to ask my brother and a few friends who live in Western Kentucky if the info I got was true. My brother isn't internet savvy as I am but he did say that one of the reasons he moved to W. KY was due to the economy and the fact that his father in law is from the area. My other friends have repeatedly said yes. They say it's mainly due to the fact that there are more jobs available and not enough people living locally to fill the positions. I've been offered some jobs that pay very well compared to where I currently live in Kansas. I am considering moving for a year to see how it turns out.
> 
> For more info go here:Kentucky City Enjoys Booming Economy Amid Pandemic As Rest Of Country Reels
> 
> ...


Not arguing, just questioning. Your facts so far are what your not so computer savy brother is telling you about one area of the state, and then you refer to two major cities. Your link isn't working for me.
Would Illinois be considered to have a great economy if Chicago was responsible for the majority of revenue? If you dislike an area because of, in your view, poor government management and bad personal experience, just saying so and owning it might have been a better response, Just sayin...


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> I had to ask my brother and a few friends who live in Western Kentucky if the info I got was true. My brother isn't internet savvy as I am but he did say that one of the reasons he moved to W. KY was due to the economy and the fact that his father in law is from the area. My other friends have repeatedly said yes. They say it's mainly due to the fact that there are more jobs available and not enough people living locally to fill the positions. I've been offered some jobs that pay very well compared to where I currently live in Kansas. I am considering moving for a year to see how it turns out.
> 
> For more info go here:Kentucky City Enjoys Booming Economy Amid Pandemic As Rest Of Country Reels
> 
> ...


----------

